# Carioca control Panel light?



## wattsy280 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi
My Carioca 5 has a nordelettronica NE101C3 control panel and so far I've had no problems but after filling the water tank today I noticed that water tank light is on red. It has turned itself on and off a couple of times and I can't figure out why. It's not the tank level indicator lights but the indicator on the actual tank picture. Will try and post a pic

Anyone have any ideas??


----------



## jeffmossy (Apr 10, 2013)

Try disconecting the leisure battery for a couple of min.Sometimes it resets the control panel .Worth a try before you try to trace the fault............


----------



## wattsy280 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok will do. Does it matter which terminal I disconnect first?? And I guess I need to unplug the mains as we are hooked up just now??


----------



## jeffmossy (Apr 10, 2013)

If you disconect from the mains first then disconect the negative side of the leisure battery should do the trick


----------



## wattsy280 (Apr 11, 2013)

I disconnected the battery, after I eventually gained access to the terminals!! But no joy. Red light is still on. I checked the water tank and noticed I had overfilled it yesterday so I emptied some out and then emptied the grey water tank but I have noticed that both tanks are reading full on the control panel. And yes the red light is still glowing away. Any more ideas??


----------



## Smaug (Apr 11, 2013)

Is this the red light at the top Left? On mine that indicates a blown fuse. 

Is there power to the 12v ciggy lighter socket when the lights are powered up? Do all the lights work? My lights are split across 2 feeds so that the blown fuse only takes out half of the lights. I blew it by shorting the ciggy socket last week - that's how I found all this out! 

Cariocca 635!


----------



## wattsy280 (Apr 12, 2013)

It's a light on the picture of the water tank on the righthand side. Although today it seems to be working ok! Might just have to put it down as another 'intermittent' fault. The worst blooming kind


----------



## Smaug (Apr 12, 2013)

Do you have the manual for the controller? I could scan mine & mail it to you, but not for a day or two.


----------



## wattsy280 (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't have a manual and have searched online with no joy. I would be very grateful if you could scan and email me a copy!


----------



## Smaug (Apr 15, 2013)

Here are the English pages from teh manual. Page 1 is the picture of the various panels covered, page 2 is for the 101 & 102, Page 3 is for the NE129 & page 4 is for the battery charger 200w TE43. 

On my van, the NE129 distribution panel is the fuse box behind the driver's seat, I presume the TE43 battery charger will be fitted somewhere too, but I haven't found that yet, altho I do know there is one somewhere! 

ADMIN: can these files be added to a general resource for others to find & use please?


----------



## wattsy280 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks so much for posting the tech manual, will have a closer look on my laptop!


----------



## chris dyos (Oct 9, 2017)

*control panel NE101C3*

Thanks for the technical details behind this model of control panel - been trying to find these without success up to now - hopefully will answer my queries!

This is the model I have in my 2004 Trigano Tribute.

Chris


----------

